# Thickening and neutralising liquid soap



## andoy (Jan 15, 2013)

There isn't a specific section for liquid soaps, so not sure if this belongs here.

I've been experimenting with different ways of thickening my liquid soap. Borax is a bit of a no no here in Europe because of EU regulations. I'd like to be able to sell some of my creations and I read somewhere that it's being regulated.

So I've gone for doing a potassium/sodium mix to thicken and improve foaming/body. I also add a little bit of table salt to tweak the final thickness (I read the salt converts some of the potassium to sodium soap). This works very well. In fact I can get it into a very thick gel that I can't achieve with Borax. After much experimentation I have a clear product.

My question is; should I neutralise with citric acid before adding salt or should I do it the other way round or does it not matter?


----------



## lsg (Jan 15, 2013)

I would probably neutralize the soap first and let it set for a couple of days before thickening.  You could just add less water to your paste to make the finished product thicker.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Jan 15, 2013)

I followed the directions on Bramble Berry for salt water thickening their olive oil soap paste. It didn't call for any neutralizing.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well done.  What a great way of thickening it.  I make cream soap and that just never occurred to me, now I have to try that.  I always superfat a bit with my LS so I haven't had to neutralize it.  Just as an aside have you chosen your Assessor yet?  If not, PM me & I'll give you the name of one that is creating a really, really flexible  SA for the 2013 regs.


----------



## andoy (Jan 15, 2013)

lsg said:


> I would probably neutralize the soap first and let it set for a couple of days before thickening.  You could just add less water to your paste to make the finished product thicker.



I tried reducing my dilution rate, but had problems diluting it down further. I.e. it just wouldn't dilute down. I'm already diluting 1 part soap paste to 1.25 parts water. About 4% of my soap paste is melted down pure coconut sodium soap (that seems to be ratio some recommend). Also I'm only using about third coconut oil in my formula as I don't want it too harsh and drying on the skin.

Prior to using simple table salt, I tried some other thickening agent like Xanthan gum. It just discoloured and/or clouded the soap without thickening. I've since read that many thickening agents only work at certain pH levels.

EDIT: this post was in response to suggestion to lower dilution rate, which seems to have disappeared and not above quote. Don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## andoy (Jan 15, 2013)

lsg said:


> I would probably neutralize the soap first and let it set for a couple of days before thickening.  You could just add less water to your paste to make the finished product thicker.



that's what I'm doing at the moment. Except I've only been waiting an hour after neutralising. Coz I'm impatient LOLZ!


----------

